# Goat with lump/growth on chest



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

Hi, 
I have a friend with a Saanen doe (older doe) who has a lump on her chest that has been consistently growing for at least six months. The hair is short on it (according to my friend) and she thinks that that might be from the goat rubbing her chest (itching?). There is no production loss in milk, in fact the doe is over producing herself. 
What do ya'll think? thankx


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

Without more information it is hard to have an opinion. On a dog, though I would sure think it was a tumor. Is there a picture? How big is it?

Jan


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

I haven't seen it yet either---- I am planning on going over to look at it sometime this coming week--- They say it's as big as a cataloupe, favoring the right side of the chest. Do you think it's CL? All CL abscesses I know of lost hair and were quarter sized . . . . . and this thing still has all the hair on it and is pretty big and not in the usual CL places. ...


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

I don't know, but I don't think a CL abscess would be that big. That is huge. 

Jan


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is huge...the best way to know for sure though is... to get the stuff inside tested....it may be a staff infection...or something... it might not be CL but... it is better to be safe then sorry... 

either way... it sounds like it needs tending too...Is it soft..?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Some goats are prone to brisket abcesses...especially if they are laying alot and have a small wound there. I would consider having a vet check her out, as large as this is, it may require more than a "tap" to empty it.


----------

